
Show HN: A visualisation of the live Bitcoin transaction rate - inersha
http://bitcoinrain.io/
======
drdecentralize1
I'm looking at it now and there's approximately $40k being sent/received per
second. And this is small-scale compared to how much fiat money is changing
hands every second.

